# E Caller



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

I am going to purchase my first e-caller in the next couple of weeks. I want to hear the good and the bad from people who own or know about the Foxpro Firestorm and the Foxpro Fury. These are the two I am thinking about getting. Is the $180 extra for the Fury worth it?


----------



## jljense9 (Nov 4, 2011)

I bought the scorpion x1b but I am going to get the fury you can't beat the fox bang fox cast auto volume. It is the most amazing caller its totally worth. The extra


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I have the Fury... I haven't called anything in with it yet and will probably never use 3/4 of all the different sounds it has. I plan on putting it to use this winter...

I'm thinking you can buy alot of different mouth calls, ammo or other stuff for the $180 difference. Just something to think about..


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

I would definitely get the Fury over the Firestorm. I bought the Firestorm last year and i'm not impressed with the remote. I've seen/called with the Fury and it's 10x the call the Firestorm is. I do regret my decision as I originally thought the Firestorm and Fury were very close to the same call. If anyone wants to buy a used Firestorm let me know. It's going on KSL as soon as I get a Fury.


----------

